# Glock 27 or M&P 40c compact???



## gator06 (Jul 31, 2007)

So I am new to the handgun world. I am trying to decide which I should purchase. I love the way the M&P feels in my hand but I cant deny the reputation that glock has for reliability. I have read on here as much as possible about pros and cons but I havent seen any threads specifically comparing these two models. So I would love to get input from people that own one or the other or even better both. (yes i also posted this in the smith and wesson column but i figured i would get varied responses by putting it here also.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll say upfront that I am a Glock guy. I'd choose the 27 based on its much longer track record of reliability and the greater availability of mags/holsters/accessories.

But the M&P seems like a very fine pistol.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I'll say upfront that I am a Glock guy. I'd choose the 27 based on its much longer track record of reliability and the greater availability of mags/holsters/accessories.
> 
> But the M&P seems like a very fine pistol.


 +1 :smt023


----------



## 1geo (Nov 8, 2007)

*Glock 27*

I own a Glock 27, if you can find a finer sub-compact let me know.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I purchased a 27 over a M&P because of the longer history of the weapon. I have never owned a Glock prior to this one. It does fit my hand better than the M&P, even though I like the look of the M&P over the Glock


----------

